

SproutCore Amber: A Report by Yehuda - jashkenas
http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/3075780393/sproutcore-amber-a-report-by-yehuda

======
jarnold
This is Yehuda's m.o. -- take a framework and make it less monolithic before
he extends functionality. He's done this with Merb and Rails. These have
greatly improved those frameworks. I expect good things from Sproutcore.

------
davepeck
Somewhat OT, but perhaps related: I've watched SpoutCore and Rails 3 from a
distance. My impression is that Rails 3 is still heavily dependent on
Prototype.js (for scaffolding, etc.) though the majority of rails developers
switch to jQuery for new projects.

Does the community believe that SproutCore is Rail's future javascript
library? I realize that SproutCore is independent of any server
infrastructure, but, given Yehuda's involvement in both, it seems fair to ask.
Or is it the case that, since SproutCore is all about moving logic to the
client, Rails would be a poor match -- too heavyweight to pair nicely with
SproutCore?

~~~
siong1987
It is not true that Rails 3 is dependent on Prototype.js. It is just that it
is what Rails started with. You cannot just get rid of something that will
break backward-compatibility.

Btw, Rails 3.1 will start supporting jQuery.
[https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/708e09448ba41c45f189c6...](https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/708e09448ba41c45f189c6b1adc989eba8994b20)

That's a commit of mine. But, it won't be in the official release of any
3.0.X. It is currently only on the master trunk and soon it will be released
together with Rails 3.1.

To answer your second question, I don't think that anyone in the Rails
community will say that SC is the future of Rails 3 even though two of the
core contributors of Rails are involved in SC.

And, don't forget that 37 Signals which is the company started Rails is going
to release their Cinco javascript framework.

~~~
davepeck
I'm confused how you can say that Rails 3 does not depend on Prototype.js,
when if you generate scaffolded views they make heavy use of Prototype. I _do_
understand that you can use Rails 3 without prototype, of course. But it's
definitely a dependency of the framework at the moment.

That's great about Rails 3.1 supporting jQuery -- I'm certainly excited about
it. I'll go check out your commit...

Interesting about Cinco, I hadn't heard of it.

~~~
rahoulb
I wish that scaffolding would go. I've not used it in four years, apart from
when inheriting code from Rails-newcomers.

------
paulitex
Thanks Yehuda, this is really exciting. My startup (Matygo) launched an SC app
a month ago and by far one of our biggest problems has been page load,
performance, and size (especially on mobile).

A compile that only included the exact library files needed (and none other)
would be the holy grail in this regard (like ProGuard does for java).

